# No creo que ya hayan visto/vieran la película.



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber ¿qué oraciones de los ejemplos abajo usarían ustedes?


1. a) No creo que ya hayan visto la película.
1. b) No creo que ya vieran la película.

2. a) No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza.
2. b) No creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.

3. a) No creía que Juan se hubiera comido toda la pizza.
3. b) No creía que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.


Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber ¿qué oraciones de los ejemplos abajo usarían ustedes?
> 
> 
> 1. a) No creo que ya hayan visto la película.
> 1. b) No creo que ya vieran la película.
> 
> 2. a) No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza.
> 2. b) No creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.
> 
> 3. a) No *me* creía/*podía creer* que Juan se hubiera comido toda la pizza.
> 3. b) No creía que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.
> 
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Dentellière

Si el primer verbo está en presente (creo) : es *haya comido*

Porque estás hablando en Presente de una acción en el pasado.

Si el primer verbo está en pasado, entonces es Imperfecto de Subjuntivo


Otro ejemplo:

*Es* importante que *estemos *ahí
*Era* importante que *estuviéramos* ahí

*Es* mejor que Juan *alquile* la casa
*Era* necesario que Juan a*lquilara* la casa

Buenas noches


----------



## kunvla

Dentellière said:


> Si el primer verbo está en presente (creo) : es *haya comido*
> 
> Porque estás hablando en Presente de una acción en el pasado.
> 
> Si el primer verbo está en pasado, entonces es Imperfecto de Subjuntivo
> 
> 
> Otro ejemplo:
> 
> *Es* importante que *estemos *ahí
> *Era* importante que *estuviéramos* ahí
> 
> *Es* mejor que Juan *alquile* la casa
> *Era* necesario que Juan a*lquilara* la casa
> 
> Buenas noches



Para poner el asunto en claro quisiera añadir que en todos los ejemplos las acciones de las oraciones subordinadas ocurren con anterioridad a las principales.

A dice:

(Creo que) Ya han visto la película.
(Creo que) Ya vieron la película.

B dice: Pero yo

1. a) No creo que ya hayan visto la película.
1. b) No creo que ya vieran la película.


A dice: 

(Creo que) Juan se ha comido toda la pizza.
(Creo que) Juan se comió toda la pizza (ayer).

B dice:

Pero yo

2. a) No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza.
2. b) No creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.


A dice: 

Creía que Juan había comido toda la pizza (aquel día).

B dice: Pero yo

3. a) No creía que Juan se hubiera comido toda la pizza.
3. b) No creía que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.


____________
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Para mí todas se pueden usar. Aunque uso poco el imperfecto de subjuntivo porque la idea que da el tiempo compuesto es aspectual: la de una acción perfectiva. El subjuntivo no tiene, me parece, esta función.


----------



## Dentellière

kunvla said:


> Para poner el asunto en claro quisiera añadir que en todos los ejemplos las acciones de las oraciones subordinadas ocurren con anterioridad a las principales.
> 
> A dice:
> 
> (Creo que) Ya han visto la película.  OK
> (Creo que) Ya vieron la película.    OK
> 
> B dice: Pero yo
> 
> 1. a) No creo que ya hayan visto la película.
> 1. b) No creo que ya vieran la película.
> 
> 
> A dice:
> 
> (Creo que) Juan se ha comido toda la pizza.  OK
> (Creo que) Juan se comió toda la pizza (ayer).  OK (acción terminada más correcto)
> 
> B dice:
> 
> Pero yo
> 
> 2. a) No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza.
> 2. b) No creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.
> 
> 
> A dice:
> 
> Creía que Juan había comido toda la pizza (aquel día).
> 
> B dice: Pero yo
> 
> 3. a) No creía que Juan se hubiera comido toda la pizza.
> 3. b) No creía que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.
> 
> 
> ____________
> Saludos


 
Si Juan *se hubiera comido* toda la pizza(ayer) *hoy estaría enfermo*

En las el primer verbo debe estar en pasado

Buenas noches


----------



## flljob

2. b) No creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza. Si la cambiamos con la sugerencia de Dentellière: 2. b) No creí que Juan se comiera toda la pizza. El sentido es completamente diferente: _se comiera_ es posterior a _no creí._

1. b) No *creo* que ya vieran la película. A mi me parece correcta.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> Para mí todas se pueden usar. Aunque uso poco el imperfecto de subjuntivo porque la idea que da el tiempo compuesto es aspectual: la de una acción perfectiva. El subjuntivo no tiene, me parece, esta función.




Si tengo entendido bien, en muchos países de Hispanoamérica al menos en México se suele escoger los tiempos y modos de esta manera:

A: Creo que ya vieron la película.
B: No creo que la hayan visto.

A: Creo que Juan se comió toda la pizza.
B: No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza.

A: Creía que Juan había comido toda la pizza (aquel día).
B: Pero yo no creía que Juan se hubiera comido toda la pizza.

..................................

A: Ayer regresó Juan.
B: Me alegro de que Juan haya regresado ayer.

A: Ayer esperamos a Juan, pero no vino.
B: ¡Qué raro que Juan no haya venido ayer!


*¿Estoy en lo cierto?*


_______________
Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

flljob said:


> 2. b) No creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza. Si la cambiamos con la sugerencia de Dentellière: 2. b) No creí que Juan se comiera toda la pizza. El sentido es completamente diferente: _se comiera_ es posterior a _no creí._
> 
> 1. b) No *creo* que ya vieran la película. A mi me parece correcta.
> 
> Saludos


 
Flijob:

A mí me parece que tienen la misma estructura....¿por qué la diferencia para vos?


----------



## Pinairun

kunvla said:


> Si tengo entendido bien, en muchos países de Hispanoamérica al menos en México se suele escoger los tiempos y modos de esta manera:
> 
> A: Creo que ya vieron la película.
> B: No creo que la hayan visto.
> 
> A: Creo que Juan se comió toda la pizza.
> B: No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza.
> 
> A: Creía que Juan había comido toda la pizza (aquel día).
> B: Pero yo no creía que Juan se *hubiera* comido toda la pizza.
> 
> ..................................
> 
> A: Ayer regresó Juan.
> B: Me alegro de que Juan haya regresado ayer.
> 
> A: Ayer esperamos a Juan, pero no vino.
> B: ¡Qué raro que Juan no haya venido ayer!
> 
> 
> *¿Estoy en lo cierto?*
> 
> 
> _______________
> Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No sé a qué te refieres al decir que solemos escoger los tiempos de esa manera, pero sí te puedo decir que todas las frases me parecen correctas. La única que cambiaría es: B: Pero yo no creía que Juan *se *hubiera comido toda la pizza.


----------



## kunvla

ToñoTorreón said:


> No sé a qué te refieres al decir que solemos escoger los tiempos de esa manera, pero sí te puedo decir que todas las frases me parecen correctas. La única que cambiaría es: B: Pero yo no creía que Juan *se *hubiera comido toda la pizza.



Quería decir que cuando se niegan oraciones afirmativas expresadas en _pretérito perfecto simple_ (regresó, vino etc.) se prefiere usar el _pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo_ (hayan visto, haya comido etc.) y no el _pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo_ (vieran, comiera etc.).
O sea:

*A:* Juan *vino*.

Se prefiere decir:
*B:* Me alegro mucho de que *haya venido*.

y no:
*B:* Me alegro mucho de que *viniera*.

¿?

_______________
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ToñoTorreón said:


> No sé a qué te refieres al decir que solemos escoger los tiempos de esa manera, pero sí te puedo decir que todas las frases me parecen correctas. La única que cambiaría es: B: Pero yo no creía que Juan *se *hubiera comido toda la pizza.


 
De acuerdo.

¿Pero por qué siempre me meten en estos líos?
A mí, la pizza ni me gusta.

Juan.


----------



## Fer BA

kunvla said:


> *A:* Juan *vino*.
> 
> 
> *B:* Me alegro mucho de que *haya venido*.
> 
> 
> *B:* Me alegro mucho de que *viniera*.


 


Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿Pero por qué siempre me meten en estos líos?
> A mí, la pizza ni me gusta.
> 
> Juan.


 
Si a Juan le gustase la pizza se metería en estos líos con gusto.


----------



## kunvla

Fer BA said:


> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *kunvla*
> *A:* Juan *vino*.
> 
> 
> *B:* Me alegro mucho de que *haya  venido*.
> 
> 
> *B:* Me alegro mucho de que *viniera*.
> 
> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *Juan Jacob Vilalta*
> 
> ¿Pero por qué siempre me meten en estos líos?
> A mí, la pizza ni me gusta.
> 
> Juan.
> 
> 
> Si a Juan le gustase la pizza se metería en estos líos con gusto.



*alegrar(se)*. *1.  *Cuando significa ‘causar alegría’, es verbo de «afección psíquica»  y, por ello, dependiendo de distintos factores (→ leísmo,  4a),  el complemento de persona puede interpretarse como directo o como  indirecto: _«Freddy los  alegraba mucho con sus ocurrencias»_ (Vergés _Cenizas _[R. Dom.  1980]); _«También le  alegró que el dormitorio volviera a ser común»_ (Pitol _Vida_  [Méx. 1991]). Lo que motiva la alegría es, en esta construcción, el  sujeto gramatical, por lo que no debe ir precedido de preposición: _Le_ _alegra que hayas venido,_ no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Le alegra de que  hayas venido _(→ dequeísmo,  1a)_._*

2. *Como  pronominal (_alegrarse_), significa ‘sentir alegría’ y se  construye con un complemento introducido por _de:_ _Se alegra de que hayas decidido venir; _no  se debe, en este caso, suprimir la preposición (→ queísmo,  1a):  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Se alegra que hayas decidido venir._


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real  Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_________________
_Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

kunvla said:


> Quería decir que cuando se niegan oraciones afirmativas expresadas en _pretérito perfecto simple_ (regresó, vino etc.) se prefiere usar el _pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo_ (hayan visto, haya comido etc.) y no el _pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo_ (vieran, comiera etc.).
> O sea:
> 
> *A:* Juan *vino*.
> 
> Se prefiere decir:
> *B:* Me alegro mucho de que *haya venido*.
> 
> y no:
> *B:* Me alegro mucho de que *viniera*.
> 
> ¿?
> 
> _______________
> Saludos


 
Sin embargo, por aquí _me alegro mucho de que haya venido_ sería la respuesta a _Juan ha venido._

Al pretérito perfecto simple le correspondería el imperfecto de subj.
_Juan vino → Me alegro de que viniera._

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

kunvla said:


> Si tengo entendido bien, en muchos países de Hispanoamérica al menos en México se suele escoger los tiempos y modos de esta manera:
> 
> A: Creo que ya vieron la película.
> B: No creo que la hayan visto.
> 
> A: Creo que Juan se comió toda la pizza.
> B: No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza.
> 
> A: Creía que Juan había comido toda la pizza (aquel día).
> B: Pero yo no creía que Juan se hubiera comido toda la pizza.
> 
> ..................................
> 
> A: Ayer regresó Juan.
> B: Me alegro de que Juan haya regresado ayer.
> 
> A: Ayer esperamos a Juan, pero no vino.
> B: ¡Qué raro que Juan no haya venido ayer!
> 
> 
> *¿Estoy en lo cierto?*
> 
> 
> _______________
> Saludos


Sí, es correcto. Si te tienes que atener a una sola forma por motivos de estudio, quédate con esas. Con el cuarto ejemplo hay algunas regiones y registros que la usan, pero en su mayoría no porque "haya regresado ayer" es un híbrido entre el uso español y el americano para ese tiempo de verbo que no encuentra fácilmente su lugar en el habla cotidiana, además de que hay un conflicto entre lo que se declara con valor personal y los hechos representados allí como "objetivamente ciertos" **. Yo diría en su lugar "Me alegro de que (Juan) esté de vuelta" porque en general en América los hechos recientes y los cambios de situación contemporáneos se describen desde el presente y en el Hemisferio Occidental la forma "haya regresado" no tiene para la mayoría valor de actualidad sino valor de consecuencia, experiencia, permanencia y verdad, por lo que usarlo con el verbo "regresar" suena exagerado.

**(Si oigo a alguien diciendo "Me alegro de que Juan haya regresado ayer." y no es un español en España, pienso que la persona es pretenciosa -por el uso casi hipercorrecto- y/o habla con falsedad o "amabilidad comercial")


----------



## las cosas facilitas

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber ¿qué oraciones de los ejemplos abajo usarían ustedes?
> 
> 
> 1. a) No creo que ya hayan visto la película.*(sin precisar el momento)*
> 1. b) No creo que  vieran la película.*(referenciando un momento)*
> 
> 2. a) No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza.*(presente o pasado inmediato)*
> 2. b) No creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.*(pasado definido por un momento concreto)*
> 
> 3. a) No creía que Juan se hubiera comido toda la pizza.
> 3. b) No creía que Juan se comiera toda la pizza. *(fuera capaz de comerse)*
> 
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

kunvla said:


> *alegrar(se)*. *1. *Cuando significa ‘causar alegría’, es verbo de «afección psíquica» y, por ello, dependiendo de distintos factores (→ leísmo, 4a), el complemento de persona puede interpretarse como directo o como indirecto: _«Freddy los alegraba mucho con sus ocurrencias»_ (Vergés _Cenizas _[R. Dom. 1980]); _«También le alegró que el dormitorio volviera a ser común»_ (Pitol _Vida_ [Méx. 1991]). Lo que motiva la alegría es, en esta construcción, el sujeto gramatical, por lo que no debe ir precedido de preposición: _Le_ _alegra que hayas venido,_ no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Le alegra de que hayas venido _(→ dequeísmo, 1a)_._
> 
> *2. *Como pronominal (_alegrarse_), significa ‘sentir alegría’ y se construye con un complemento introducido por _de:_ _Se alegra de que hayas decidido venir; _no se debe, en este caso, suprimir la preposición (→ queísmo, 1a):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Se alegra que hayas decidido venir._
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> ___________________
> Saludos


 
Tenés razón. Pido disculpas, no se si soy un queísta incorregible o si leí _me alegr*a*_ o _me alegr*ó*_....._me alegr*o*_ me suena -como señala Alec, seguramente por estas cosas del oído americano- a frase de C-3PO.....


----------



## flljob

Fer BA said:


> Flijob:
> 
> A mí me parece que tienen la misma estructura....¿por qué la diferencia para vos?



Porque el imperfecto puede equivaler a un condicional: No creí que Juan se comería toda la pizza. No creí que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.


----------



## kunvla

Volviendo al post *#1*. A lo que apuntaba con la pregunta es comprobar lo apuntado en las siguientes obras:

*"Navas Ruiz, Ricardo: El subjuntivo castellano."*

El autor escribe en relación al uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo lo siguiente:

"El imperfecto de subjuntivo equivale a varios tiempos de indicativo: imperfecto, indefinido, pretérito perfecto, condicional y pluscuamperfecto:

(............................................................)

_El discurso que había pronunciado.

El discurso que pronunciara._

La forma en -RA equivale a un pluscuamperfecto de indicativo. Esto se restringe al lenguaje literario y, aun dentro de él, no es muy frecuente. Problema más delicado plantea la equivalencia con el indefinido y el perfecto. Según se verá inmediatamente, tales tiempos equivalen también al perfecto de subjuntivo. ¿Cuándo escoger éste o el imperfecto de subjuntivo? Usualmente el indefinido se corresponde con el imperfecto y el perfecto con el perfecto. 

_Creo que ya vieron la película.    

No creo que ya vieran la película.

Creo que ya han visto la película.           

No creo que ya hayan visto la película._

Pero a veces los hablantes vacilan y escogen uno u otro según quieran destacar el valor perfectivo o imperfectivo de la acción verbal."


*Un libro de gramática escrito en alemán.*

En él se dice:

*Si las acciones en oraciones subordinadas ocurren con anterioridad a las de oraciones principales también se puede usar el imperfecto de subjuntivo en lugar del perfecto de subjuntivo (oración principal en el presente) y del pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (oración principal en un tiempo del pasado).*

a) No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza.
= b) No creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.

a) No creía que Juan se hubiera comido toda la pizza.
= b) No creía que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.


*La traducción es mía, pero espero que se entienda. 

__________________
Saludos


----------



## flljob

kunvla said:


> Volviendo al post *#1*. A lo que apuntaba con la pregunta es comprobar lo apuntado en las siguientes obras:
> 
> *"Navas Ruiz, Ricardo: El subjuntivo castellano."*
> 
> El autor escribe en relación al uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo lo siguiente:
> 
> "El imperfecto de subjuntivo equivale a varios tiempos de indicativo: imperfecto, indefinido, pretérito perfecto, condicional y pluscuamperfecto:
> 
> (............................................................)
> 
> _El discurso que había pronunciado.
> 
> El discurso que pronunciara._
> 
> La forma en -RA equivale a un pluscuamperfecto de indicativo. Esto se restringe al lenguaje literario y, aun dentro de él, no es muy frecuente. Problema más delicado plantea la equivalencia con el indefinido y el perfecto. Según se verá inmediatamente, tales tiempos equivalen también al perfecto de subjuntivo. ¿Cuándo escoger éste o el imperfecto de subjuntivo? Usualmente el indefinido se corresponde con el imperfecto y el perfecto con el perfecto.



Sí. Tienes razón. También te había dicho que se prefiere el tiempo compuesto de subjuntivo en lugar del imperfecto.

_No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza_, en lugar de _no creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza_, lo que, por lo menos a mí, me resulta desconcertante, porque el pretérito perfecto de indicativo para mí tiene un valor imperfectivo.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

> El imperfecto de subjuntivo equivale a varios tiempos de indicativo: imperfecto, indefinido, pretérito perfecto, condicional y pluscuamperfecto:
> _Creo que ya vieron la película.
> No creo que ya vieran la película.
> Creo que ya han visto la película.
> No creo que ya hayan visto la película._


Yerra el autor. El _uso del subjuntivo viene dado por la forma negativa del verbo principal_, que nos pone en el campo de la irrealidad o de lo poco probable. Ese es el motivo del uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo.
No hay equivalencia. Hay _perpectivas modales diferentes_.


> Si las acciones en oraciones subordinadas ocurren con anterioridad a las de oraciones principales también se puede usar el imperfecto de subjuntivo en lugar del perfecto de subjuntivo (oración principal en el presente) y del pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (oración principal en un tiempo del pasado).*
> a) No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza.
> = b) No creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.
> a) No creía que Juan se hubiera comido toda la pizza.
> = b) No creía que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.


Tampoco aquí hay equivalencia, unas oraciones tienen aspecto imperfectivo, otras perfectivo. 
Todo este tipo de "equivalencias", que verdaderamente son distintos puntos de vista del hablante con respecto a la acción, deben ser tratados como _variedades estilísticas_, no como oraciones sinónimas. Es un defecto muy común en manuales, en especial en los de enseñanza de español para extranjeros.


----------



## caniho

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber ¿qué oraciones de los ejemplos abajo usarían ustedes?
> 
> 
> 1. a) No creo que ya hayan visto la película.
> 1. b) No creo que ya vieran la película.
> 
> 2. a) No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza.
> 2. b) No creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.
> 
> 3. a) No creía que Juan se hubiera comido toda la pizza.
> 3. b) No creía que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.
> 
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos



Yo diría:

_No creo que ya hayan visto la película._
_No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza_ (reciente)
_No creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza_ (lejano)
_No creía que Juan se hubiera comido toda la pizza_ (comer es anterior a creer)
_No creía que Juan se fuera a comer toda la pizza_ (creer es anterior a comer)

Un saludo.


----------



## Fer BA

kunvla said:


> Volviendo al post *#1*. A lo que apuntaba con la pregunta es comprobar lo apuntado en las siguientes obras:
> 
> *"Navas Ruiz, Ricardo: El subjuntivo castellano."*
> 
> El autor escribe en relación al uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo lo siguiente:
> 
> "El imperfecto de subjuntivo equivale a varios tiempos de indicativo: imperfecto, indefinido, pretérito perfecto, condicional y pluscuamperfecto:
> 
> (............................................................)
> 
> _El discurso que había pronunciado._
> 
> _El discurso que pronunciara._
> 
> La forma en -RA equivale a un pluscuamperfecto de indicativo. Esto se restringe al lenguaje literario y, aun dentro de él, no es muy frecuente.


 
Una nota respecto al imp.subj. y el pluscuamperfecto:

_El discurso que había pronunciado._

_El discurso que pronunciara._

A mi entender el uso de la *forma* del imp.subj. no tiene nada que ver con el *uso* que hacemos y el *sentido* que le damos -los hablantes- al imp.subj. El uso de esta forma, nuevamente a mi entender -y aquí pido ayuda a Xiao- es una pervivencia del pluscuamperfecto latino (_amaveram_) que se pierde en el castellano (y cuya forma pasa a ser una de las dos formas del pret.imp.subj.), pero que se mantiene en otras lenguas como el galego o el portugués (_amara_).


----------



## aleCcowaN

Una pregunta: Entre los intervinientes y partiendo de su experiencia en su región y en los medios y literatura que acostumbran ¿quién usa "no creo que *ya* vieran la película" y que sentido le asigna a "ya" cuando usa "vieran"?

Desde mi uso y experiencia esa frase no tiene sentido aunque no la rechazo por forma sino por lógica. Mi temor es que se filtren construcciones del inglés y todo el mundo las ignore porque piensan que son usos de "otros".


----------



## XiaoRoel

> _El discurso que había pronunciado._
> 
> _El discurso que pronunciara._
> 
> A mi entender el uso de la *forma* del imp.subj. no tiene nada que ver con el *uso* que hacemos y el *sentido* que le damos -los hablantes- al imp.subj. El uso de esta forma, nuevamente a mi entender -y aquí pido ayuda a Xiao- es una *pervivencia del pluscuamperfecto latino (amaveram)* que se pierde en el castellano (y cuya forma pasa a ser una de las dos formas del pret.imp.subj.), pero que se mantiene en otras lenguas como el galego o el portugués (_amara_).


Fer, lo has explicado perfectamente. De hecho, _los gallegos_ al hablar en español _solemos usarlo_, porque en el esquema de nuestra lengua propia, el _gallego_, _no existen los tiempos compuestos de perfecto_ (sólo existe una _perífrasis perfectiva con tener_, como la del español, pero es una _perífrasis extraconjugacional_).


----------



## caniho

aleCcowaN said:


> **(Si oigo a alguien diciendo "Me alegro de que Juan haya regresado ayer." y no es un español en España, pienso que la persona es pretenciosa -por el uso casi hipercorrecto- y/o habla con falsedad o "amabilidad comercial")



Creo que en España lo normal sería '_me alegro de que Juan regresara ayer_'. Con _haya regresado_ es posible oírlo, pero suena como si _ayer_ se hubiera añadido como pensamiento de última hora, algo que pasa en el lenguage oral. Por tanto es cuando menos curioso que suene a 'español'.


----------



## ManPaisa

aleCcowaN said:


> Una pregunta: Entre los intervinientes y partiendo de su experiencia en su región y en los medios y literatura que acostumbran ¿quién usa "no creo que *ya* vieran la película" y que sentido le asigna a "ya" cuando usa "vieran"?
> 
> Desde mi uso y experiencia esa frase no tiene sentido aunque no la rechazo por forma sino por lógica. Mi temor es que se filtren construcciones del inglés y todo el mundo las ignore porque piensan que son usos de "otros".



Ese _*ya *_es precisamente lo que me molesta.  Para mí no tiene sentido en esa oración.


----------



## aleCcowaN

caniho said:


> Creo que en España lo normal sería '_me alegro de que Juan regresara ayer_'. Con _haya regresado_ es posible oírlo, pero suena como si _ayer_ se hubiera añadido como pensamiento de última hora, algo que pasa en el lenguage oral. Por tanto es cuando menos curioso que suene a 'español'.


Quizás no me explique por completo. Me refería a que sólo cuando escucho a un español residente en España es que suspendo mis supuestos acerca de lo que puede significar "ha regresado" y "haya regresado", o sea, son usos que sé diferentes y puedo teorizar sobre las diferencias pero como hablante y desde el pensamiento y el discurso me sé parado en un lugar cuando los uso o los usa un americano y no sé muy bien en qué consiste el lugar donde se para un español al usar esos tiempos, por eso evito juzgar los matices y valores de la frase. Era eso a lo que apuntaba mi comentario.

Para entrar en detalles, en realidad hay un grupo de unos 20 millones de hablantes que sí dicen "me alegro de que Juan haya regresado ayer" y que creo entender. Son los hablantes de áreas con lenguas indígenas que tienen dos pretéritos: el común y el antiguo o mítico, y en el uso del subjuntivo castellano tienen la tendencia a utilizar el imperfecto para el mítico (y los sucesos que involucran personas respetadas y con autoridad o sabiduría) y el perfecto para el común.


----------



## Fer BA

ManPaisa said:


> Ese _*ya *_es precisamente lo que me molesta. Para mí no tiene sentido en esa oración.


 
Lo mismo que Man Paisa.

A mi entender, ese _ya_ (correcto en la frase afirmativa en ind.) se tranforma en un _aún (_en la frase negativa en subj.)

_No creo que *aún* hayan visto la película._

Me parece que el pase a negativo del verbo principal opera un cambo de sentido fuerte en la frase, pero que el pase a negativo de la claúsula subordinada (¿es una subordinada?) funciona como _puente _en el cambio de _ya_ a _aún._

Creo que ya vieron la pelicula.
Creo que aún no vieron la película
No creo que aún hayan visto la pelicula

(_Creo que ya no vieron la película_ me parece forzadísimo, para un caso -extrañísimo- en el cual hubieran querido ver la película y ya resulte imposible hacerlo...y aún así, jamás lo usaría de ese modo).

En cuanto al _vieran...._me_ molesta,_ pero no estoy seguro del porque. Ya se me voy a dar cuenta (y les cuento).


----------



## ManPaisa

Fer BA said:


> En cuanto al _vieran...._me_ molesta,_ pero no estoy seguro del porque. Ya se me voy a dar cuenta (y les cuento).



Es que de este lado del charco no estamos acostumbrados a esa combinación* Presente de indicativo* + *Imperfecto de subjuntivo* en ese tipo de oraciones. 

Las combinaciones habituales (me parece) son:


_No creo que vengan_
_No creo que hayan venido _(tenga o no relación con el presente la acción de venir; la acción de creer *sí *la tiene)
_No creí que vinieran_
Y por eso nos chirría ese _No creo que vinieran._

Bueno, es como lo veo.


----------



## Fer BA

De acuerdo en que no estamos acostumbrados, pero ¿alguien lo está?, esta es una pregunta para aquellos -hablantes nativos- a los que no les suena el Pres.Ind.+Pret.Subj. 

En el ejemplo inicial lo que _molesta _es el corte temporal que establece el _ya/aún. _Claro que todo gira a una discordancia temporal, pero....en tus ejemplos (totalmente de acuerdo con los tres primeros):




_No creo que hayan venido (tenga o no relación con el presente la acción de venir; la acción de creer *sí *la tiene) - tal vez no vinieron, tal vez vinieron y ya se fueron, tal vez vinieron y no los vemos. Lo que yo creo (ahora) es que no vinieron.
[*]No creo que vinieran - la diferencia con el anterior está en el aspecto perfectivo -que nos suena bien- con respecto al imperfectivo -que nos suena mal- y no, evidentemente, en el uso de un pret. Tiene que haber algo más en relación a esto.
_
_ 
_
_(_de paso, el dedazo de_ Ya *se* me voy a dar cuenta _queda corregido por _Ya me voy a dar cuenta) _


----------



## XiaoRoel

> aspecto perfectivo -que nos suena bien- con respecto al imperfectivo -que nos suena mal-


¿Qué forma es la perfectiva y cuál la imperfectiva? Creo que os estáis liando de mala manera. Yo por lo menos ya no me aclaro.


----------



## JTR

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Qué forma es la perfectiva y cuál la imperfectiva? Creo que os estáis liando de mala manera. Yo por lo menos ya no me aclaro.


 
Hola
Por lo menos yo me estoy liando y confundiendo cada vez que leo este hilo. Si entiendo bien lo que ya has explicado, tanto _No creo que hayan visto_ y _no creo que vieran_ son correctos, pero no son sinónimos. Entonces, ¿Cuál es la diferencia? Sin ser gramático ni nada por el estilo, lo único que se me ocurre es que _hayan visto_ tiene una estrecha relación pasado-presente y _vieran_ recae plenamente en el subjuntivo con todas las matices correspondiente a tal tiempo verbal (irreal, imaginario, etc.). ¿O el malentendido y sencillamente _no creo que vieran la película_ es agramatical?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## XiaoRoel

> tanto _No creo que hayan visto_ y _no creo que vieran_ son correctos, pero no son sinónimos. Entonces, ¿Cuál es la diferencia?


La diferencia es _aspectual_ la forma compuesta (pret. pfto. subj.) indica que la acción posible de ver ya tuvo un final (aspecto perfectivo), es una acción finalizada en el pasado, la forma simple (pret. impfto. subj.) indica que no te interesa si la acción tuvo fin o no en el pasado (aspecto imperfectivo). Además la forma compuesta (valor modal potencial) se ve como más posible que sucediese que la forma simple (valor modal irreal). Lo que tienen en común es que los dos son pretéritos (tiempos que se refieren al pasado).


----------



## Fer BA

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Qué forma es la perfectiva y cuál la imperfectiva? Creo que os estáis liando de mala manera. Yo por lo menos ya no me aclaro.


 
hayan visto/hayan venido -> Pret. Perfecto Subj.
vieran/vinieran -> Pret. Imprefecto Subj.

Lo que quiero decir es que en los dos ejemplos que están en mi mensaje anterior -tomados del mensaje de Man Paisa- son idénticos, excepto en que el primero usa una forma perfecta y el segundo una forma imperfecta.
A pesar de esto -o tal vez precisamente por esto- uno nos suena bien y el otro nos suena mal.

JTR:

_No creo que vieran la película / no creo que vinieran_ no son agramaticales, sin embargo, al menos a los sudamericanos, nos chirría.


----------



## XiaoRoel

A mí lo que me chirría, aunque sea lo usual (y gramatical) son los imperfectos de subjuntivo en -_era_. Excepto en los poquísimos casos en que no es posible, siempre uso la forma en -_se_:_ no creo que viesen la película, no creo que viniesen_ es lo que me suena más natural. Evidentemente es el sustrato gallego el que me lleva a esto, ya que la forma en -_era_ para mí siempre connota un pluscuamperfecto de indicativo.
No sé como está lo de la frecuencia de uso de las formas en -_se_, pero a lo que se puede ver en estos foros ya nadie las usa.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Creo que los hablantes siempre vamos a esbozar un contexto antes de contestar esta clase de preguntas. El problema es que hay diferencias de usos (regionales, por nivel educativo, etc.) y tantos contextos ideados como cabezas, y así, con todo variando al mismo tiempo, esto acaba convirtiéndose en un juego de golf jugado sobre un tiovivo, donde la pelota impulsada en una dirección determinada acaba siguiendo extrañas trayectorias curvas.

Propongo volver al principio y que kunvla nos aclare los contextos que tenía imaginados para cada situación y que corrija lo que sea necesario corregir.



kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber ¿qué oraciones de los ejemplos abajo usarían ustedes?
> 
> 
> 1. a) No creo que ya hayan visto la película.
> 1. b) No creo que ya vieran la película.
> 
> 2. a) No creo que Juan se haya comido toda la pizza.
> 2. b) No creo que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.
> 
> 3. a) No creía que Juan se hubiera comido toda la pizza.
> 3. b) No creía que Juan se comiera toda la pizza.
> 
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos



1) ¿Habrás querido decir "aún"? [-Ya la vieron - No, aún no la vieron] ¿Cuál es el contexto de la segunda? (La primera es muy clara si contiene "aún"). No sólo me parece que con "ya" no le funciona a nadie sino que además es muy diferente decir "no creo que la vieran" a "no creo que la hayan visto aún". Tienes que acotar bien el contexto o preguntar una dupla sola por hilo.

2) y 3) ¿Cómo es la historia de Juan y la pizza y cómo afecta a quien pronuncia las frases? Porque frases como "no creía que se la comiera de ese modo" son muy válidas pero en contextos muy muy diferentes [inserte smiley diabólico aquí]


----------



## caniho

Fer BA said:


> hayan visto/hayan venido -> Pret. Perfecto Subj.
> vieran/vinieran -> Pret. Imprefecto Subj.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que en los dos ejemplos que están en mi mensaje anterior -tomados del mensaje de Man Paisa- son idénticos, excepto en que el primero usa una forma perfecta y el segundo una forma imperfecta.
> A pesar de esto -o tal vez precisamente por esto- uno nos suena bien y el otro nos suena mal.
> 
> JTR:
> 
> _No creo que vieran la película / no creo que vinieran_ no son agramaticales, sin embargo, al menos a los sudamericanos, nos chirría.



A los europeos nos chirría el uso del perfecto para acciones que están muy alejadas del presente y nada tienen que ver con él: _No creo que Juan se haya comido  todo la pizza_ (si hablamos de una cena de hace veinte años). Exactamente igual chirría '_creo que Juan se ha comido  toda la pizza_' (si hablamos de una cena de hace veinte años)


----------



## caniho

aleCcowaN said:


> 1) ¿Habrás querido decir "aún"? [-Ya la vieron - No, aún no la vieron] ¿Cuál es el contexto de la segunda? (La primera es muy clara si contiene "aún"). No sólo me parece que con "ya" no le funciona a nadie sino que además es muy diferente decir "no creo que la vieran" a "no creo que la hayan visto aún". Tienes que acotar bien el contexto o preguntar una dupla sola por hilo.



A mí '_no creo que ya hayan visto la película_' me suena perfecta. Significa '_creo que es muy pronto como para que ya hayan visto la película_'


----------



## Fer BA

Exacto Caniho, a ese tipo de chirrido me refiero.

Como para reordenarnos un poco.

Partimos de las frases de Kunvla: 

1. a) No creo que ya hayan visto la película.
1. b) No creo que ya vieran la película.


Vimos que el uso del _ya_ es totalmente disruptivo (mensajes de Alex y de Man Paisa).
Lo podríamos cambiar por un _aún_ o directamente eliminar.

1. a) No creo que hayan visto la película.
1. b) No creo que vieran la película.

En este punto a los sudamericanos nos chirría la segunda frase. Puede ser por el entendimiento diferente que hay entre América y España respecto al valor temporal de las dos formas. Yo me pregunto si es eso o si es alguna otra cosa. Ese es mi punto a esta altura. ¿A los españoles os chirría la primera frase? ¿y la segunda?


----------



## flljob

Y es disruptivo porque *ya* se refiere a acciones completas y el *im*perfecto tiene un aspecto _imperfectivo_ (acabo de descubrir el agua tibia).

Saludos


----------



## caniho

Fer BA said:


> Exacto Caniho, a ese tipo de chirrido me refiero.
> 
> Como para reordenarnos un poco.
> 
> Partimos de las frases de Kunvla:
> 
> 1. a) No creo que ya hayan visto la película.
> 1. b) No creo que ya vieran la película.
> 
> 
> Vimos que el uso del _ya_ es totalmente disruptivo (mensajes de Alex y de Man Paisa).
> Lo podríamos cambiar por un _aún_ o directamente eliminar.
> 
> 1. a) No creo que hayan visto la película.
> 1. b) No creo que vieran la película.
> 
> En este punto a los sudamericanos nos chirría la segunda frase. Puede ser por el entendimiento diferente que hay entre América y España respecto al valor temporal de las dos formas. Yo me pregunto si es eso o si es alguna otra cosa. Ese es mi punto a esta altura. ¿A los españoles os chirría la primera frase? ¿y la segunda?



'_no creo que ya vieran la película_' me chirría. Las demás me parecen todas naturales.


----------



## aleCcowaN

caniho said:


> A mí '_no creo que ya hayan visto la película_' me suena perfecta. Significa '_creo que es muy pronto como para que ya hayan visto la película_'


Seguro, alguien dice "Son las 7 y ya han visto la película así que voy a llamarlos" y el otro contesta "Es muy temprano. No creo que ya hayan visto la película" (toma el "ya" de la boca del otro). Podemos buscar situaciones con la película estrenada ayer que también funcionarán. El problema es: a) un hablante ¿usa esas construcciones para conferir ese sentido o elige habitualmente otras*? y b) Cuando tenemos que contestar sobre usos gramaticales de una frase sin contexto ¿debemos imaginar el contexto más general, simple y frecuente, o por el contrario debemos imaginar el contexto más complejo e improbable donde la frase se encuentre al filo de la ininteligibilidad? Yo contesto lo primero, a menos que quien pregunta exprese "¿existe algún caso donde esta frase tiene sentido o está bien dicha?" en cuyo caso puede ser que conteste lo segundo si detecto que no es una excursión de pesca con mediomundo.

* No pongo ejemplos porque si no jugamos un juego de salón. Si alguien quiere ver el uso de "ya" que consulte específicamente que con gusto responderemos muchos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues opino que _no creo que ya viesen la película _es perfectamente gramatical._ Ya _es un adverbio que indica que lo expresado por el verbo _viesen _está (o no) realizado en el momento del habla. Es una forma semántica de añadir a una forma no perfectiva del verbo el aspecto perfectivo.Por eso_ ya viesen _equivale aquí a_ hubiesen visto _o a_ hayan visto:_ todos subjuntivos, pretéritos y perfectos (_viesen_ por un procedimiento léxico,_ hubiesen/hayan _por un procedimiento conjugacional_).
_


----------



## Fer BA

Xiao:

Creo que aquí se nos mezcla un tema con el asunto del _ya_ y el _aún. _

Y además me parece que este hilo, riquísimo en contenido aborda 3 o 4 temas a la vez. 

Para ir a lo del _ya, _me parece que debe haber una diferencia de uso entre el uso americano (como lo marca Flijob #43) y el uso español. Releyendo la definición de ya en el DRAE encuentro que la tercera acepción me resulta _rara_ y el ejemplo casi &quot;inaceptable&quot;.

*3. *adv. t. En el tiempo presente, haciendo relación al pasado. _Era muy rico, pero ya es pobre._

vos decís _está (o no) realizado en el momento del habla._ Como para despejar el tema: mi sensación es que el uso americano es que si no está realizado no se usa_ ya, _se usa _aún. _Permitime que deje los tiempos compuestos, para no meter de por medio el otro tema.

_Si diesen la película en un cine de su barrio *ya* la hubiesen visto, pero como la dan solamente en el centro no creo que *aún* la hayan visto._

Me parece que el _ya_ no da un aspecto perfectivo a una forma no perfectiva, sino que para nosotros el _ya_ es una especie de _absoluto _perfectivo que entra en discordancia con cualquier forma no perfectiva.

Para hacerlo más sencillo (y tal vez esté simplificando, pero):

_Ya canté, ya he cantado, ya cantaré, ya ahbré cantado_

pero nunca

_ya cantaba,_

y sí

_aún cantaba_


----------



## Fer BA

Para no editar el mensaje anterior:

Excluyo los ejemplos clásicos de _*ya* clareaba *cuando* se pusieron en marcha. _

Y en ese uso, siento más _cómodo _y_ "lógico" _el_ aún clareaba (_o_ el ya había empezado a clarear)._


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí son normales frases así:

Tenía solo cuatro años, pero_ ya tocaba _el piano como los ángeles_._
No sabía andar, pero_ ya hablaba._

Tenía dos años,  pero no creo que el niño ya _supiera_ hablar entonces.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí son normales frases así:
> 
> Tenía solo cuatro años, pero_ ya tocaba _el piano como los ángeles_._
> No sabía andar, pero_ ya hablaba._
> 
> Tenía dos años,  pero no creo que el niño ya _supiera_ hablar entonces.
> 
> Saludos



También por acá. Pero en la oración que suena extraña el significado es de una acción perfecta. En tus ejemplos el sentido es claramente imperfectivo.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> También por acá. Pero en la oración que suena extraña el significado es de una acción perfecta. En tus ejemplos el sentido es claramente imperfectivo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Cierto. 
Creo que me he perdido y veo que tenéis para rato.
Saludos


----------



## kunvla

aleCcowaN said:


> Creo que los hablantes siempre vamos a esbozar  un contexto antes de contestar esta clase de preguntas. El problema es  que hay diferencias de usos (regionales, por nivel educativo, etc.) y  tantos contextos ideados como cabezas, y así, con todo variando al mismo  tiempo, esto acaba convirtiéndose en un juego de golf jugado sobre un  tiovivo, donde la pelota impulsada en una dirección determinada acaba  siguiendo extrañas trayectorias curvas.
> 
> Propongo volver al principio y que kunvla nos aclare los  contextos que tenía imaginados para cada situación y que corrija  lo que sea necesario corregir.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) ¿Habrás querido decir "aún"? [-Ya la vieron - No, aún no la vieron]  ¿Cuál es el contexto de la segunda? (La primera es muy clara si contiene  "aún"). No sólo me parece que con "ya" no le funciona a nadie sino que  además es muy diferente decir "no creo que la vieran" a "no creo que la  hayan visto aún". Tienes que acotar bien el contexto  o preguntar una dupla sola por hilo.
> 
> 2) y 3) ¿Cómo es la historia de Juan y la pizza y cómo afecta a quien  pronuncia las frases? Porque frases como "no creía que se la comiera de  ese modo" son muy válidas pero en contextos muy muy diferentes [inserte  smiley diabólico aquí]



Hola, Alec. Muchas gracias a tí y  los otros foreros que aportan este hilo.

Ahora bein. Alec, es que  no tengo ningún contexto al respecto porque Ricardo Navas Ruiz* no lo  da. Tampoco lo hacen las autoras del libro de gramática**escrito en  alemán. Los autores traten de explicar el uso del imperfecto de  subjuntivo y su posibilidad de sustituir, al menos en los dados  ejemplos, el perfecto compuesto de subjuntivo y el pluscuamperfecto de  subjuntivo. Para poder imaginarse algunos contextos uno necesita un poco  más profundas explicaciones y con unos contextos apropiados.


(Veanse  también el post #21)


*Navas Ruiz, Ricardo (1986): El subjuntivo castellano,  Salamanca: Publicaciones del Colegio de España, 23-25

**Claudia  Morena, Karen Genschow: Große Lerngrammatik Spanisch. Max Hueber  Verlag, 2004, p. 454

_____________
Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Estimado kunvla:

Creo que el problema está en que los libros quieren decir poco para no confundir al lector más de lo que ya está, y para decir ese poco a veces tienen que decirlo mal. 

Un tema se relaciona con que "los hablantes vacilan". Ésta es una frase muy poco feliz ya que quien la lee tiene derecho a pensar que los hablantes, uno por uno, titubean entre dos alternativas. Simplemente en muchas situaciones un observador exterior verá que un determinado hablante se resuelve a veces por una forma y a veces por otra. Esto no es vacilación, como si faltara una autoridad gramatical que venga* a poner orden entre los los confundidos hablantes y esclarecer que es lo correcto por medio de ucases; esto ocurre simplemente porque de los muchos (6, 8, 10, los que sean) factores que influyen en la selección del modo hay varios que se intensifican -o por el contrario, desfallecen- en cada situación particular y el hablante en general sabe bien lo que quiere decir. Por lo tanto, los ejemplos fuera de contexto sólo sirven para que el estudiante se cree una idea de habitualidad y frecuencia, no de significados más allá de lo poco que es obvio.

Los ejemplos tomados de Navas parecen surgidos de una conversación donde dos personas discuten -aún en los términos más cariñosos-:

A - Creo que ya han visto la película.
B - No creo que ya hayan visto la película.

Es muy simple: B - ¡Yo creo exactamente lo opuesto!

A - Creo que ya vieron la película
B - No creo que ya vieran la película

Nuevamente: B - ¡Yo creo exactamente lo opuesto!

La ausencia de creencia en la propia mente llama subjuntivo (gramática mental _hardwired_ en nuestras mentes a muy temprana edad). La negación de la realización de una acción llama subjuntivo (subproducto adulto de otra gramática mental que está _hardwired_). En estas frases los modos indicativo y subjuntivo se oponen de lleno. Pero B está cruzando sables con A y se tiene que oír el choque de metales. El subjuntivo que usa B lamentablemente puede implicar que no es firme o seguro en lo que está diciendo. B no quiere eso, luego toma el "ya" de la frase de A, lo incrusta en la misma posición y ¡clas! se trata de una visión contra la otra.

A - Creo que ya han visto la película.
B - No creo que ya hayan visto la película.

Los mismo, un calco exacto. Ahora bien, una conversación sin conflicto de poderes sería más bien así:

A- Creo que ya vieron la película.
B- No creo que la hayan visto aún.

No hay aquí ningún otro deseo que el de comparar dos opiniones acerca del estado de realidad de algo en el momento presente: un hablante lo presenta como acabado para el momento actual, el otro, como pendiente y por tanto posible de realización; cada uno elige el tiempo verbal y el adverbio de tiempo que mejor describe la situación. Nadie se siente obligado a coordinar los tiempos (porque uno dijo "vieron" el otro debe decir "vieran", y todo así) ni nada obliga o recomienda coordinarlos en estas situaciones (algo que es muy común presentar en estos foros como un "deber" y "lo correcto", cosa que no puedo calificar honestamente sin que borren el mensaje).

Cuando tomaste las dos frases y las agrupaste:



kunvla said:


> ...
> 
> ¿qué oraciones de los ejemplos abajo usarían ustedes?
> 
> 1. a) No creo que ya hayan visto la película.
> 1. b) No creo que ya vieran la película.
> 
> ...


lo convertiste, sin quererlo, en un test de Rorschach verbal (otra cosa muy común en estos foros): como manchas de tinta las frases evocan contextos imaginarios personales produciendo un reguero de mensajes.

En temas de modo el contexto lo es todo, e incluso en casos donde la frase contradice lo que está _hardwired_ (No creo que viene), siempre es posible encontrar un contexto donde se justifique y un hablante hábil se exprese con profundidad utilizando pocas palabras.

Por eso insisto en que si no tienes contexto, preguntes un sólo par por hilo. Agregar "¿en qué situaciones puede usarse cada una?" puede tornar decenas de mensajes con discusiones erráticas en hilos memorables con utilidad para el presente y el futuro.


*si hay frases donde _consecutia temporum_  no tiene en absoluto razón de aparecer, ésta es una de ellas.


----------

